# Wie habt ihr Eure Pumpe entkoppelt?



## joel3214 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi
Da mein Mora immer noch nicht da ist und ich mal wissen wollte was es noch so für entkoppelungs Arten gibt außer dem Sandwich gibt mache ich mal eine Umfrage auf.
Keinen Sammelthread da sonnst 80% der Schwamm drin sein würde und es zu unübersichtlich wird.
Also wer denn Schwamm ganz normal nutzt nur ankreuzen (reicht) und der Rest wie habt ihr es gelöst, Bilder wehren auch nicht schlecht.

MfG


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Dezember 2010)

[x] andere, schwebend am Schlauch (mehr entkoppeln is nich) ohne Extrakosten


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2010)

Mit einem grauen großen Stück Schaumstoff.


----------



## Ossiracer (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir von Aquatuning so ne Dämmplatte gekauft...
Genauer gesagt diese hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NoiseBuster Advanced Dämmmatte 92x92mm einzeln NoiseBuster Advanced Dämmmatte 92x92mm einzeln 74030
Einfach ein passendes Stück runtergeschnitten (geht mit nem cutter ziemlich gut) und unter die Pumpe geklebt... hält auch ne 1046 aus ohne besonders stark zusammengedrückt zu werden, ist aber sehr effektiv


----------



## joel3214 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ganz vergessen meine eventuelle Methode zu nennen.
Habe vor meine Aquastream XT mit Schnur im Festplattenkäfig schweben zu lassen.


----------



## computertod (30. Dezember 2010)

[X]andere
mit so ner Innovatek Entkopplung^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

[X] Shoggy Sandwich und auf 9,7 Volt gedrosselt Via Aquaero.


----------



## Domowoi (30. Dezember 2010)

[x] gar keine, weil die Pumpe im AGB auf Saugnäpfen steht und auch gewissermaßen entkoppelt ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Dezember 2010)

[x] Shoggy @ 12 Volt


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Dezember 2010)

[x]Shoggy Sandwich


----------



## Forti (30. Dezember 2010)

Kletband, einfach zurecht geschnitten, fertig, so ist sie Fest, Leise aber immer "Beweglich".


----------



## Fire8ird (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab meine durch Anti Vibrations Bolts entkoppelt. Einfach durch die Montagelöcher der Pumpe und durch Löcher im Case ziehen und schon hat man ruhe.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (30. Dezember 2010)

Zwei Küchenschwämme


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Dezember 2010)

Shoggy, EyEyEy!
@12 Volt  Absolut unhörbar.


----------



## Speed-E (31. Dezember 2010)

[x] Eine Derivation des Shoggy-Sandwich


----------



## On/OFF (31. Dezember 2010)

Mit sowas hier  : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Klettband zur Pumpenbefestigung Alphacool Klettmatte zur Pumpenbefestigung 52028


----------



## Frosty (31. Dezember 2010)

Wie sie hier auf den Fredersteller nicht hören 

[x] andere ... good old Schaumstofreste


----------



## Bene11660 (31. Dezember 2010)

[x]Shoggy Sandwich


----------



## jaLOL (31. Dezember 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> [x] gar keine, weil die Pumpe im AGB auf Saugnäpfen steht und auch gewissermaßen entkoppelt ist.




dito 
PS: is ne Magikcool station


----------



## joel3214 (31. Dezember 2010)

Leute wen ihr ein Shoggy Sandwich habt nur anklicken bitte.
Es geht Primär darum zu sehen was verwendet wird und welche Methoden dem Sandwich den rang ablaufen könnten.
Kann doch nicht sein das das hässliche Teil die beste  Methode ist


----------



## Shoggy (31. Dezember 2010)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein das das hässliche Teil die beste  Methode ist


Hehe


----------



## Ampeldruecker (31. Dezember 2010)

Das haessliche Teil kannst du aber auch in einer beliebiegen Farbe faerben


----------



## ATB (31. Dezember 2010)

[x]Shoggy Sandwich


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

[X] Shoggy


----------



## DAEF13 (31. Dezember 2010)

Bitte einmal Shoggy streichen...
3 Lagen 2cm Noppenschaum (1:1) machen und die Aquastream ist nicht nur leise sondern fast unhörbar (61Hz)


----------



## Bin2good (1. Januar 2011)

Jupp, einfach ein Stück Schaumstoff drunter !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

[X]Entkoppler + Halterung + einfache Entkoppler
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-zum-0db-wakue-pc-5-schritten.html#post629629


Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand probiert, das Shoggy-Sandwich zu modifizieren? Also z.B. nur den weichen Schaumgummi zu verwenden und zwischen Metallplatten zu kleben oder ein Loch in der Mitte zu lassen, um die Pumpe rings um zu stützen/am Kippen zu hindern, aber möglichst wenig Verbindungsmaterial insgesamt zu haben,...


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

[X] Shoggy
Wenn man mal ein größeres "Shoggy" braucht, kann man sich die "einzelteile" ganz einfach im Baumarkt (Obi) holen. kostet ca. 12 Euro und man hat ca 3 Sandwiches...


----------



## LeO (2. Januar 2011)

[x] gar keine,meine pumpe ganz leise.


----------



## AeroX (2. Januar 2011)

[x] Hab auch keine, weile mein Pümpchen auch schön ruhig ist und deswegen seh ich da kein handlungsbedarf! 
mfg


----------



## Sysnet (2. Januar 2011)

Noise Destructor+eine Lage extra Schaumstoff. Sieht gut aus und ich höre meine Pumpe(Laing DDC mit Phobya-Deckel) GARNICHT.


----------



## Alex89 (2. Januar 2011)

[x] Andere

Hab mir selber ne Halterung aus 2 Alu-Profilen und Gummipuffern aus nem alten CDROM-Laufwerk gebastelt... 

MfG Alex




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsk (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab unter meiner Pumpe nen Stück Schaumstoff liegen.


----------



## _chris_ (8. Januar 2011)

[x] Shoggy Sandwich
Eigentlich baruch ich das Teil gar nicht, weil man die Pumpe nicht hört, aber wenn es schon mal da ist... Nur blöd das ich meine Pumpe geschrottet habe, weil des Schlauch zu fest auf der Tülle war. Dadurch ist die Pumpenabdeckung rausgerissen worden. Ersatzteil (Pumpenabdeckung) ist schon bestellt. 
btw.: Hab ne Eheim 1046 ;D


----------



## dorow (8. Januar 2011)

[x] Shoggy Sandwich

Aber ich habe es Selbst gebaut mit Schaumstoff matten / Fliesen Zubehör aus dem Baumarkt. Viel Günstiger als das Angebotene fertige Shoggy Sandwich. 
Somit ist meine Laing bei 100% sehr leise und weil ich noch material Über hatte habe ich es auch gleich noch unter denn Durchflusssensor zum höhen ausgleich verbaut. 
siehe Fotos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. Januar 2011)

[x] andere

solche dämpfer auf nem zigarettenschachtelgroßen Alu Klotz


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Januar 2011)

[X] andere

Ich hab die schwebende Laing


----------



## bundymania (10. Januar 2011)

[x] Noise Destructor - erfüllt den gleichen Zweck und sieht imo besser aus


----------

